# truma water heaters please help



## 90223 (May 1, 2005)

hi does anyone know where to buy parts for a turma 10 ltr 30 psi water heater the type they put in to a hymer 564
i need the control unit Circuit board new or second hand
please please please please
can anyone help
thanx paul


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi lumsy

Can't help directly with your query but can offer you a warm welcome to this place.
Have you tried direct contact with Truma at Burton on Trent they were quite helpful when we were having a problem with a Carver badged product a little while ago.


----------



## 90223 (May 1, 2005)

*thanx*

thanx 
ive tryed truma £98 plus vat & postage
a bit to much as i've only just robbed a bank to buy my hymer564
    i do like it though 
just hoping someone had had a spare one
lying around their shed that i could buy
thanx


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Obvious question, why do you feel you need a new one? Having 'poked' around in mine to fit an extra indicator to tell me when the burner is on/off there doesn’t seem to be anything special in there, so why not repair it?

Perhaps I’m being far too simplistic?

I don’t see problems, only further challenges 

Where are you based? I did look at your profile, but nothing entered, bar your vehicle.


----------



## 90223 (May 1, 2005)

hi Averywildwildcamper
the truma engineer told me that it was the main control board(not the one with the dail and leds ).
on the board there is a resister that looks burnt out and i can not tell which type it is ,but i'm going to try and sort it myself 
i could really do with a Circuit diagram for the board 
but thax for your help 
paul
ps a photo of the board would be usefull aswell 
fingers crossed
paul


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Hi,

There is nowhere to conect an additional indicator to on the user interface panel wher the unit is switch on/off and temp control.

As I would have to remove the covers etc to get at the circuit board on the boiler it self (probably wont be clear enough for component identification anyway), I feel it would be better for you to identify which are the 'suspect' components on yours and sketch the board and positions, scan it and forward it to me for specific identification.


----------



## 94265 (May 1, 2005)

Hi folks, I've a similar quandary, The flame detector electrode doesn't function properly on mine and I could do with finding out a way to bypass the need for it, entirely. (No Sammy safety replies, please!) Does anyone have a circuit diagram?

Cheers campers


----------



## 95065 (May 1, 2005)

*Truma*

I have a truma 10L water heater, gas only powered, i am wondering if i can purchase a heating element fused spur and if it will work or has anyone tried this modification as i do not wish to spend £300 for a new boiler with the 240V and gas option


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Boiler*

Hi to all

My green LED indicator light has not worked for 12-14 months, but all else works fine,

But have been considering doing same as Yell, fitting 240 volt heater in to boiler, Thanks Yell you asked the question first,


----------

